# IE6 manche Internetseiten bleiben weiss



## KaiFisch (28. Dezember 2003)

Ohne dass irgendwelche einstellungen geändert wurden, konnte man plötzlich nicht mehr auf manche seiten kommen. z.b. ebay.de oder auf http://www.verbands-sparkasse-wesel.de/ dann unten auf "zu meinen konten" ; dann : Hier gelangen Sie direkt zum Internet-Banking

es wird nichts geladen und die seite bleibt weiss. dieses problem tritt nur mit dem ie6 auf nicht mit netscape 7.1. 
woran kann es liegen, was muss man ändern.
vielen dank und einen guten rutsch.  antworten 

ich gehe übrigens nicht über einen router ins net. direkte verbindung.


----------



## Klon (28. Dezember 2003)

Achte in Zukunft bitte auf Groß/Kleinschreibung bei deinem Beiträgen, dies ist dein erster Beitrag bei uns, daher möchte ich dich darauf hinweisen das wir in unserer Community auf solche Dinge achten. 

Dies steht auch in der Netiquette die du bei deiner Anmeldung als verbindlich akzeptiert hast.


_
Nimm dir bitte beim Schreiben deines Beitrages etwas Zeit und achte auf deine Rechtschreibung, eine klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort und eine sinnvolle Struktur. Fehler, durchgehende Kleinschreibung und mangelhafte Struktur erschweren den Lesefluss und das Verständnis.

Bedenke bitte auch, dass nicht jeder User ein Internet-Experte ist und von daher Abkürzungen wie "thx", "plz", "asap", "imho" etc. nicht überall bekannt sind. Da wir sehr viele ausländische Besucher haben, solltest Du stets Deine Beiträge in Hochdeutsch schreiben und nicht in irgendwelche regionalen Dialekte verfallen. Aus dem gleichen Grund bitten wir unsere Mitglieder, in Beiträgen nicht aus Bequemlichkeit durchgängig klein zu schreiben, so wie es in privaten E-Mails oder in Chats üblich ist. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette. 
_


----------



## phi_2k (29. Dezember 2003)

Um zu deinem Problem zurückzukommen. Ich hatte vor kurzem das selbe Problem und bei mir hat einfach das Leeren des IE-Caches geholfen, vielleicht klappts ja bei dir auch


----------

